# Here’s what you should wear on long flights



## sargentodiaz (Apr 3, 2019)

​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*I would say in any situation where you are forced to sit for long periods of time. And this article appears to be more of product hype than information.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1. Eddie Bauer *Voyager 2.0 Jacket[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2. Lululemon *Commission Pants[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]3. EMS Women’s Techwick Essence[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]4. Scottevest Hoodie Cotton[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]5. Smartwool Merino Boxers[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]6. L.L.Bean Stretch-Tek Travel Pants[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]7. Orvis Tech Chambray Shirt[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]8. Exofficio Travel Bra and *Bikini[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*However, they omitted the most important item of all – compression socks or stockings! Having suffered DVTs, I swear there is nothing more important than protecting your feet and legs.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Details @ https://www.popsci.com/best-travel-outfit-long-flights?dom=rss-default&src=syn#page-2[/FONT]​


----------



## oldman (Apr 3, 2019)

I still remember back when I started my first job as a pilot for Air Wisconsin. This was back in 1974-75. Most of the passengers wore comfortable clothing, but mostly nice, like business casual. The change started in the early 80’s and our passenger’s dress styles changed very quickly to whatever they felt like wearing. The fashion for flying declined very quickly. 

When I went to United, we had three classes of service on most flights that I flew; First Class, Business Class and Coach. Many of our FC and BC passengers dressed very nice and everyone else dressed as they liked. Then, in the 90’s because many of our Coach passengers started using their miles to upgrade, instead of using those miles for future flights. 

That’s when things really changed. Passengers that would normally sit in Coach and now are in First or Business Class are wearing apparel like shorts and flip flops. I am not demeaning or degrading these people, but just using my own personal observations to show how people’s travel attire has changed over the years. Can you imagine a business passenger sitting in FC sitting next to an unshaven, 20-something year old passenger wearing shorts and flip flops? Yes, there have been issues with this that our F/A’s have had to deal with.


----------



## jujube (Apr 3, 2019)

Sounds good, but the cost of all those items could equal the price of the airline ticket...….

Or, you could wear a plastic bag like this guy did (handy for flying over cemeteries....):

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/11/article-2307713-193E4E9B000005DC-442_1024x615_large.jpg


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember the first time I flew (early 60s) it was an occasion for dressing up.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Tommy (Apr 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


Perfect, Rose!!!
:lofl:


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



whudya do with CeeCee?


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 9, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> whudya do with CeeCee?



:rofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> whudya do with CeeCee?



Cee Cee is ok. I only rent them from her and she uses my car while I'm using the wings.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Cee Cee is ok. I only rent them from her and she uses my car while I'm using the wings.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

omg that's funny


----------

